# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مسابقة  ما هي السورة   (1)

## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ماهي السورة* 


*(1)* 
*ماهي السورة التي انتهت بذكر اسم نبيين*
*........................................*
*(2)* 
*ماهي السورة التي ذكر فيها كلمة (نبيا )*
*""سبع مرات""*
*.................................................*
*(3)*
*ما هي السورة التي  تحتوي آياتها على لفظ الجلالة (الله)*

----------


## تاج

ماهي السورة التي انتهت بذكر اسم نبيين

سورة الأعلى 

ماهي السورة التي ذكر فيها كلمة (نبيا )
*""سبع مرات""*

سورة الانبياء  ... مو متأكده منها ! 
ما هي السورة التي تحتوي آياتها على لفظ الجلالة (الله)

سورة المجادلة 

ان شاء الله تكون الاجابات صحيحة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ماهي السورة*
*(1)*

*ماهي السورة التي انتهت بذكر اسم نبيين*
*صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى (19)‏ ((صح))*
*(2)* 
*ماهي السورة التي ذكر فيها كلمة (نبيا )* 
*""سبع مرات"*
*سورة مريم* *(1)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 30*


*قال اني عبد الله اتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا*  


*(2)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 41*



*واذكر في الكتاب ابراهيم انه كان صديقا نبيا* 

*(3)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 49* 

*فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له اسحاق ويعقوب وكلا جعلنا نبيا*  


*(4)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 51*


*واذكر في الكتاب موسى انه كان مخلصا وكان رسولا نبيا*  
 
*(5)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 53* 
*ووهبنا له من رحمتنا اخاه هارون نبيا*  

*(6)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 54* 

*واذكر في الكتاب اسماعيل انه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولا نبيا*  


*(7)* *سورة مريم** - - آية 56*


*واذكر في الكتاب ادريس انه كان صديقا نبيا*  

*.................................................*
*(3)*
*ما هي السورة التي تحتوي آياتها على لفظ الجلالة (الله)* 



*المجادلة (( صح))*

----------


## ابو طارق

(1)
ماهي السور  التي   اختتمت  بقوله تعالى   (والله بكل شيء عليم )  هي ؟

1  :: الانعام  ""   الأعراف  ""   يونس 

2  :: النساء  ""   المائدة     ""  الحجر 

3  ::النساء   ""  الأنفال     ""  النور        
(2)
  سورتان  بدئتا  بقوله تعالى  (يا ايها الناس أتقوا ربكم  )   هما  ؟

1  :: الناس    و   الاعراف 

2  :: النور    و  الحج   

3  ::النساء   و  الحج                
(3)
قوله تعالى  (واذا قرىء القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون ) وردت في سورة  """؟؟

1  ::  النحل  """""      2  ::  الاعراف   """"   3  ::  فاطر 

(4)
ذكرت  قصة  النبي سليمان   (ع)  في عدة  سور  ماهي  ؟؟

*1  ::  فصلت   و  هود    و   الصافات* 

*2  ::  النمل    و   سبأ    و    ص                  * 
*3  ::  القصص   و  الكهف   و  الشعراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا  اخوي محمود : اشكرك على المسلبقة الحلوة واللطيفة ..اجوبتي تقول ::السؤال الاول اجابته :النساء "" الأنفال "" النور ..السؤال الثاني اجابته :النساء و الحج ..السؤال الثالث اجابته :سورة الاعراف ..السؤال الرابع اجابته :النمل و سبأ و صان شاء الله اجابتي عدل وكذا اكون اعرف للقران وماذكر فيه ..

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


تشكري  ابنتي  (شذى الزهراء )

وننتظر مشاركات  آخرى   وبعدها  اعطي الجواب 

الى اللقاء 


محمود سعد

----------


## شوق الربيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمدوال محمد
(1)
ماهي السور التي اختتمت بقوله تعالى (والله بكل شيء عليم ) هي ؟


 
3 ::النساء "" الأنفال "" النور 

 
(2)
سورتان بدئتا بقوله تعالى (يا ايها الناس أتقوا ربكم ) هما ؟



 3::النساء و الحج 


(3)
قوله تعالى (واذا قرىء القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون ) وردت في سورة """؟؟

2= الاعراف 




(4)
ذكرت قصة النبي سليمان (ع) في عدة سور ماهي ؟؟
2 :: النمل و سبأ و ص

سورة النمل: ايه (15_18)ايه(30)ايه(36)ايه(44)
سورة سبأ: ايه (12_13)
سورة ص: ايه (30)ايه(34)

----------


## ابو طارق

*بناتي العزيزات* 

*شذى الزهراء ***شوق الربيع* 

*صح 100%* 

*ماهي السور التي اختتمت بقوله تعالى (والله بكل شيء عليم ) هي ؟*

*1 :: الانعام "" الأعراف "" يونس* 

*2 :: النساء "" المائدة "" الحجر* 

*3 ::النساء "" الأنفال "" النور (صح )*

*سورتان بدئتا بقوله تعالى (يا ايها الناس أتقوا ربكم ) هما ؟*

*1 :: الناس و الاعراف* 

*2 :: النور و الحج* 

*3 ::النساء و الحج (صح )*


*(6)*

*قوله تعالى (واذا قرىء القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون ) وردت في سورة """؟؟*

*1 :: النحل """"" 2 :: الاعراف ((صح)) """" 3 :: فاطر* 

*(7)*


*ذكرت قصة النبي سليمان (ع) في عدة سور ماهي ؟؟*

*1 :: فصلت و هود و الصافات* 

*2 :: النمل و سبأ و ص (صح )*



*3 :: القصص و الكهف و الشعراء*

----------


## شوق الربيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(1)
قوله تعالي ((فَاستَمسِك بِالَّذي أُوحِىَ إِلَيكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّستَقَيِمٍ)) وردت السورة......؟
أ_ الرمز
ب_الزخرف
ج_القتح


(2)
كم عدد السورة قوله تعالي (( اُلحَمدُ للَّه )) وذكر السورة؟


(3)

كم عدد السورة قوله تعالي ((حــمَ)) وقوله ((الـمَ)) وقوله((الـرَ)).وذكر السورة؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

(1)
قوله تعالي ((فَاستَمسِك بِالَّذي أُوحِىَ إِلَيكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّستَقَيِمٍ)) وردت السورة......؟
أ_ الرمز
ب_الزخرف
ج_القتح


(2)
كم عدد السورة قوله تعالي (( اُلحَمدُ للَّه )) وذكر السورة؟
 لم افهم السؤال  الرجاء اعادة  صياغته 

(3)

كم عدد السورة قوله تعالي ((حــمَ)) وقوله ((الـمَ)) وقوله((الـرَ)).وذكر السورة؟* 
*((حم)) العدد  (7)  غافر *فصلت*الشورى*الزخرف * الدخان *الجاثية *الاحقاف**
*((الم )) العدد (6)  البقرة*آل عمران *العنكبوت *الروم * لقمان * السجدة* 
*((الر))  العدد (5) يونس * هود  *يوسف *ابراهيم *الحجر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*لاَّ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنُّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُواْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدْرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ* 

*في اي سورة  وردت  هذه الاية* 


*البقرة* 

*النساء* 

*الطلاق* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{لاَّ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنُّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُواْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدْرُهُ مَتَاعاً بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقّاً عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ }
البقرة236

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والايه هي*

*{لاَّ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنُّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُواْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدْرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ } (236) سورة البقرة*

*مسابقه جميله سلمت لهذا الطرح*

*تحياتي*

----------


## نور الهدى

سورة البقرة 

مع اختي سحر القوافي 

واخي القزويني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة البقرة مع الاخوة والاخوات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح 100  %  للجميع* 

*السؤال التالي* 
*وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلاَثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً وَقَالَ مُوسَى لأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ*

*ماهي السورة* 

*آل عمران* 

*الانبياء* 

*يوسف*

----------


## نور الهدى

وَوَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى ثَلاَثِينَ لَيْلَةً وَأَتْمَمْنَاهَا بِعَشْرٍ فَتَمَّ مِيقَاتُ رَبِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً وَقَالَ مُوسَى لأَخِيهِ هَارُونَ اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (142)

سورة الاعراف الاية 142

----------


## القزويني

( الأعراف 142 )

----------


## ابو طارق

*100%  صح*

**************


*ما هي السورة التي بدأت  واختتمت آياتها  بخطاب موجه للمؤمنين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هي سورة الممتحنة ..الايه هي ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لاتتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة وقد كفروا بما جاءكم من الحق يخرجون الرسول وإياكم أن تومنوا بالله ربكم إن كنتم خرجتم جهادا في سبيلي وابتغاء مرضاتي تسرون إليهم بالمودة وأنا أعلم بما أخفيتم وماأعلنتم ومن يفعله منكم فقد ضل سواء السبيل )** والايه الثانيه (ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم قد يئسوا من الآخرة  كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور )**ان شاء الله هي المقصودة .

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله عليكي  تسلم  افكارك  ابنتي* 

*((شذى الزهراء ))* 

*نعم انها  سورة الممتحنة* 

*************************

*ماهي السورة  التي هاجمت أحد المشركين  بشكل  صريح*

----------


## القزويني

المسد
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"تبت يدا أبي لهب و تب* ما أغنى عنه ماله و ما كسب* سيصلى نارا ذات لهب* و امرأته حمالة الحطب* في جيدها حبل من مسد"

----------


## ابو طارق

*يعني  انا  اتعب وابحث  عن الأسئلة  والمسابقات * 

*يا جماعة * 

*جاوب  وأسئل  سؤال* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

ما هي السورة التي تعادل ثلث القرآن

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*انها  سورة  الاخلاص*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة  التي* 


*تتضمن اكبر عدد من  القسم القرآني*

----------


## القزويني

السؤال غير واضح

----------


## ابو طارق

*حتى لا ندخل في نقاش*  
*هي سورة الشمس* 
***

*وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا* *«1»**وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلَاهَا* *«2»**وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا* *«3»**وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا* *«4»**وَالسَّمَاء وَمَا بَنَاهَا* *«5»**وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا* *«6»**وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا* *«7»*فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا *«8»* قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن زَكَّاهَا *«9»* وَقَدْ خَابَ مَن دَسَّاهَا *«10»* كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِطَغْوَاهَا *«11»* إِذِ انبَعَثَ أَشْقَاهَا *«12»* فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ نَاقَةَ اللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا *«13»* فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَعَقَرُوهَا فَدَمْدَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُم بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسَوَّاهَا *«14»* وَلَا يَخَافُ عُقْبَاهَا *«15»*  
**************
*السؤال*  
*ما هي السورة التي بدأت بسؤال النبي (ص)*

----------


## القزويني

سورة الطلاق

----------


## ابو طارق

ابحث اكثر

سورة الطلاق  أمر وليس سؤال  
الجواب غير صحيح

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سورة التحريم
(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ )
أو سورة الانفال (يسئلونك عن الانفال)

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي  ابنتي * 

*(( ليلى بنت فهد ))*

*يسالونك عن الانفال قل الانفال لله والرسول فاتقوا الله واصلحوا ذات بينكم واطيعوا الله ورسوله ان كنتم مؤمنين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما هي آخر سورة مدنية ؟*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سورة النصر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية أختي ليلى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في أي سورة وردت آية الحجاب ؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

في سورة الأحزاب
(يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما*59*)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي ليلى يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اي  سورة  هده  الجملة* 



*وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ســورة الــنحــل ..اية8 ..( والخيل والبغال والحمير زينة لتركبوها ويخلق مالاتعلمون )..الله يعطيك العافية أبو طارق .

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي السورة التي  ذكر فيها * 

*كلمة  سرابيل  مرتيين*

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِمَّا خَلَقَ ظِلَالًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ أَكْنَانًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمُ الْحَرَّ وَسَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمْ بَأْسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْلِمُونَ ﴿81﴾ 
سورة النحل

----------


## ابو طارق

في اي سورة  واي  غزوة 

واذ غدوت من اهلك تبوئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال والله سميع عليم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

السورة : سورة آل عمران
الغزوة : غزوة أحد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

قال تعالى : ( إذا جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم ) ما أسم السورة وما الغزوة؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذ جاؤوكم من فوقكم ومن اسفل منكم واذ زاغت الابصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنونا* 
*سورة الاحزاب  الآية  (10)*

*انها  غزوة  ((الخندق ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي  تكررت فيا  لفظة  (( قل ))* 
*أربعين  مرة*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سورة الأنعام ( على حد علمي أنها تكررت 43 مرة )
ماهي السورة التي شيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة    ((هود  ))  هي الاساس* 

*ويقال  معها * 

*الحاقة  والواقعة  واذا الشمس  كورت* 

**************


*ما هي السورة التي لا تتم الصلاة الا بها*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

سورة الحمد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

السور التي شيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ................ سورة هود والواقعة
ما هي السورة القرآنية التي نزلت باسم سلاح الفكر والقلم ؟

----------


## القزويني

السورة القرآنية هي سورة القلم. السورة رقم 68 من سور القرآن الكريم.

السؤال
 ما هي السورة الخاصمة عن صاحبها حتّى أدخلته الجنة ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هي سورة الملك (تبارك الذي بيده الملك وهو على كل شي قدير ..)..ان شاء الله..

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي  ذكر فيها  كلمة* 

*((((  نبيا   ))))*
*سبع مرات* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## نور الهدى

ما هي السورة التي ذكر فيها كلمة 

*(((( نبيا ))))*
*سبع مرات* 


سورة مريم

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صح  100%*

*تشكري   سيدتي* 

*((ام محمد ))* 

*******************

*ما  السورتان  اللتان بدأتا  ب*

*((تبارك ))*

*ايو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سورة الفرقان والملك .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما الآية التي روي أنها تجلب النوم ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(قــل لــو كــان البحـر مــدادا لكلمـات ربـي لنفـذ البحـر قبل أن تنفـذ كلمات ربـي ولــو جــئنا بمـثلــه مــددا)ســورة الكهف اية 109

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء يعطيج الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الآية التي ورد فيها الخنزير بلفظ الجمع بخلاف الآيات الآخرى التي جاءت بصورة المفرد؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

(قل هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله من لعنه الله وغضب عليه وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير وعبد الطاغوت أولئك شر مكانا وأظل عن سواء السبيل ).. سورة المائدة ايه 60 ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ما هي السورة الخاصمة عن صاحبها حتّى أدخلته الجنة ؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ليييييييييييه ماحد جاوب على السؤاااااااااال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا اختي ليلى ..الجواب هو سورة الملك ..سأله القزويني من قبل واني جاوبت عليه ..تحيتي لج .

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

هلا أختي شذى أنا ماكنت أدري أن فيه أحد سأل هذا السؤال قبلي
***** ما هي السور المسماة بالطواسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا خيوة ..الله يعطيش العافية .. سورة النمل ,الشعراء ,القصص ...س\ ماهي السورة المسماة بالحواميم ..؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وهي سبع من سور القرآن الكريم‏(‏ هي‏ غافر‏,‏ فصلت‏,‏ الشوري‏,‏ الزخرف‏,‏ الدخان‏,‏ الجاثية‏,‏ 
الأحقاف )



أرجوا التصحيح اختي شذى الزهراء

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أين سؤالك أختي عيون لا تنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أهلا أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون لأني لست متأكدة من الأجابة بعد التصحيح سأضع سؤالي

----------


## ابو طارق

الاجابة   

صحيحة  100%

على  مسؤوليتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سأعتمد على ثقتي بك أخي محمود سعد وسأضع السؤال

ما هي الآية التي ورد فيها ( السراج ) وعنت النبي محمد ولم تعنِ الشمس ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الجواب هو
(( يأيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدًا ومبشرًا ونذيرًا.45 وداعيًا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجًا منيرًا.46 )) الأحزاب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي السورة التي وردت فيها الاستعاذة ((فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم)) ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*فاذا قرات القران فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم* 

*سورة النحل :: الآية (98)*


*كم مرة  ذكرت  كلمة  (رمضان ) * 

*وفي اي  سورة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لقد ذكرت كلمة رمضان مرة واحدة فقط فى القرآن الكريم فى سورة البقرة آية 185

{ شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون }

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما هو معنى الكتاب في قوله (( ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه )) حسب رواية العياشي عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام ؟

----------


## القزويني

فَلَوْلا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ (کتاب الحق المبين في معرفة المعصومين ( ع ) / الكتب والمؤلفات)
فقال الله عز وجل: الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين ، أي يا محمد هذا الكتاب الذي أنزلته عليك هو بالحروف المقطعة التي منها ألف ، لام ، ميم وهو بلغتكم وحروف هجائكم ، فأتوا بمثله إن كنتم صادقين ، واستعينوا على ذلك بسائر شهدائكم .
وفي تفسير نور الثقلين:2/480: (في تفسير العياشي عن أبي لبيد عن أبي جعفر عليه السلام قال: يا بالبيد إن لي في حروف القرآن المقطعة لعلماً جماً ، إن الله تبارك وتعالى أنزل( الم ذلك الكتاب)فقام محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم حتى ظهر نوره وثبتت كلمته ....).
(4) في تفسير العياشي:1/25: عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام في تفسير قوله تعالى: الم ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه ( قال: كتاب على لا ريب فيه " هدى للمتقين قال: المتقون شيعتنا " الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلوة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أخي القزويني أين سؤالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لإختصار إجابة أخي القزويني

( الكتاب الذي لاريب فيه ) هو الأمام علي عليه السلام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ذكرت لفظة(( أيها )) في القرآن الكريم 150 مرة فكم مرة ذكرت لفظة (( أيتها )) وفي أي سورة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب*




*فلما جهزهم بجهازهم جعل السقاية في رحل اخيه ثم اذن مؤذن ايتها العير انكم لسارقون*
*(( سورة  يوسف   الآية  (70)*




*يا ايتها النفس المطمئنة  (( سورة   الفجر  الآية   (27)*




*سؤالي   ما هي  اطول  كلمة  في القرآن الكريم  وفي اي  سورة*

----------


## المواليه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ......
الجواب هو 
اطول كلمه في القران هي (فاسقينكموه)وهي في سورة الحجر ايه 22

(وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرِّيَاحَ لَوَاقِحَ فَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَسْقَيْنَاكُمُوهُ وَمَا أَنتُمْ لَهُ بِخَازِنِينَ)

اتمنى ان تكون اجابتي صحيحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما الكلمة التي تكرر فيها حرف الكاف 3 مرات في القرآن ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة  البقرة  ألآية  (200)*

*فاذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله (كذكركم) اباءكم او اشد ذكرا فمن الناس من يقول ربنا اتنا في الدنيا وما له في الاخرة من خلاق* 


**********************

*كم مرة ذكر ت كلمة ((القرآن )) في القرآن الكريم* 


*وما هي السورة التي ذكر فيها ((عشر مرات ))*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نعم في سورة البقرة

----------


## ابو طارق

*نصف الجواب صح* 


*السؤال كان كما يلي*
كم مرة ذكر ت كلمة ((القرآن )) في القرآن الكريم *اين الجواب*


*وما هي السورة التي ذكر فيها ((عشر مرات ))  صح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم مرة ذكرت كلمة ((القرآن )) في القرآن الكريم*
*أجب على سؤالك أخي محمود كي لا يبق السؤال معلقا*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كم مرة ذكرت كلمة ((القرآن )) في القرآن الكريم

ذكرت كلمة ((القــــرآن)) 50 مـــرة ؟

*سؤالي* *: ماهي آية الولاية و في من نزلت هذه الآية ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( انما وليكم الله ورسوله ...)
ماهو الأسم الآخر لسورة الكافرون؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفوا نزلت في الرسول وأهل بيته الكرام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نحط سؤالش مره ثانية أختي عفاف الهدى لعدم التشتيت
ماهو الأسم الآخر لسورة الكافرون؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سؤالي سهل : الاسم الآخر لسورة الكافرون ....حاولوا شوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الجحد

*ماهي السورة التي تسمى بسورة النساء الصغرى؟.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يمكن تكون سورة الطلاق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اي عــدل ..

وين سؤالج عزيزتي عيون ..كل عام وانتي بخير .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني بسأل قبل :

ما هي السورة التي تعرف بسورة الدهر ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وأنت بخير أختي شذى الزهراء* 
*إجابة سؤال أختي عفاف*

*يمكن تكون سورة الإنسان* 
*مو متأكدة*
*بعد التصحيح بحط السؤال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانســان ..هي الدهـر ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كم عدد السور في جزء عم ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

((37)) 

سورة

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذكر النبي يحيى  (ع)  في القرآن* 

*(( 5 ))* 
*مرات* 

*في اي سور ذكر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ال عمران ..مريم .المائدة ..الانبياء ..الانعام ..*

*  ان شاء الله صح ..رد اخي الكريم محمود بالانتظار .*

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته والصلاة والسلام على محمد وال بيت محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
بارك الله بكم على هذه المسابقه التي حفزتني للاشتراك بالمنتدى واتمنى المشاركه معكم 
وبدايه سوف اوجه لكم هذا السؤال اذا سمحتوا لي :
ما هي السوره في القران التي وردت فيها الايه الوحيده التي ابتدأت بحرف - الظاء - ؟ المطلوب كتابه الايه واسم السوره ؟
صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الآية التي بدأت بحرف الظاء قوله تعالى : (( ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون)) الروم -41ان شاء الله صح ..

اعطينا الاجابة الصحيحة .

----------


## eng-aliraqy

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكي اختنا شذى الزهراء 
الاجابه صحيحه تماما 
صلوا على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماهي سور العزائم؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السجدة ,العلق ,فصلت,النجم ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* ما هي السور التي بدأت بــ ( إنا ) ؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

القدر .الفتح .الكوثر .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء لكن هم أربع سور والرابعة هي سورة نوح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما حكم قراءة العزائم عند مراجعنا الكرام :

السيد السيستانيحفظه الله :
السيد الخامنائي ادام الله بقاءه :
السيد صادق الشيرازي أطال الله عمره:
(تغيير في نوعية الأسئلة تجربة)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يحرم على المرأة الحائض قراءة سور العزائم ..هذا ما اجمع عليه العلماء والله ولي العلم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخت شذى الزهراء اجابة صحيحة لكن غير مفصلة 
السيد السيستاني قال بحرمة قراءة السورة كاملة 
بينما السيد القائد والسيد صادق قالو بحرمة قراءة ايات السجدة الواجبة الي فيها يعني باقي السورة يقرأ 
التفصيلات مذكورة في الرسائل العملية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماهي الغزوة التي قال الله فيها (( ولاتحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتًا بل آحياء عند ربهم 

يرزقون .. فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ألاّ خوف عليهم

و لا هم يحزنون ))؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

غزوة تبوك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة أختي عفاف*
*والأجابة هي*
*غزوة بئر معونه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ فيمن نزلت فيه هذه الآيات (( ويل لكل همزة لمزة ..الذي جمع مالا وعدده ..يحسب أن ماله أخلده))؟

----------


## مهتاب

عن أبن عباس أنهانزلت في العاص بن وائل                                                                                          وراح أسأل                                                                                                  آيةكاملةتكررت في سورةواحدة سبع مرات   فماهي؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

( فبأي الاء ربكما تكذبان )

----------


## مهتاب

ليست هذه الأية لانهاقدتكررت اكثر من سبع مرات حاولي ثانية ياأختي العزيزةعفاف الهدى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيمن نزلت فيه هذه الآيات (( ويل لكل همزة لمزة ..الذي جمع مالا وعدده ..يحسب أن ماله أخلده))؟*
*الجواب الوجود عندي هو أمية بن خلف*
*وبحثت في مواقع شيعية ووجدت*
*وقيل: نزلت في مشرك بعينه كان يعيب الناس ويلمزهم - ذكره ابن عبا س - وقال قوم: نزلت في الوليد بن المغيرة. وقال السدي:*
*نزلت هذه السورة في الاخنس ابن شريق، وكان يهمز النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) ويلمزه. وقيل:*
*نزلت في جميل بن عامر الجهني. وقال مجاهد وورقاء وابن عباس: ليست خاصة لاحد بل هي عامة.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأضع سؤالك مرة أخرى أخي مهتاب للعودة إلى النظام*
*آية كاملة تكررت في سورة واحدة سبع مرات فماهي؟*

----------


## مهتاب

يلا شدو الهمة ياجماعة الخير أريد أشوف الأجابات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ممكن تكون كلمة مبين في سورة يس ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  بحثت  كثيرا  ولم اجد  الجواب * 

*سأكون  شاكر  جدا  عندما  يوضع  الجواب  الصحيح* 

* حتى  تكتمل معلوماتنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هل تقصدي آية ولا كلمة في آية؟

----------


## مهتاب

أختي العزيزة عفاف الهدى آية كاملة في سورة واحدة سوف اعطيكي مثالاللتوضيح آية(فأتقواالله واطيعون)آية كاملة قدتكررت في سورة الشعراء ثمان مرات

----------


## ابو طارق

*سوف   ننتظر  الجواب  الصحيح * 

*وانا بالفعل  متشوق  لذلك* 

*ارجوا  ان لا يطول الانتظار* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اخوي مهتاب اجابتي صح والا خطأ 

كلمة مبين في سورة يس تكررت سبع مرات ..

----------


## مهتاب

أختي العزيزة شذى الزهراء جوابكي غير صحيح لأني طلبت آية وليست كلمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نريد الجواب السؤال معلق من أيام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*نريد  الجواب   * 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## مهتاب

أخوتي الاعزاء فأناأبحث عن الجواب منذ أسبوعان لاني سمعت السؤال في احد البرامج الدينية وأستهوتني جداوكنت متشوقة لمعرفة الجواب ولكن لظروف خارج عن ارادتي لم اتمكن منسماعهاوكنت أتمنى ان يكون لدى احدالمشتركين في منتداناالحبيبة معلومات عن هذا السؤال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ما السورتان اللتان تقعان في جزء عم ختمت أولاهما بكلمة في حين بدأت الأخرى بها ؟
_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ممكن الايه (يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا الاعشية أوضحاها ) مع الاية الثانيه (والشمس وضحاها )..

----------


## ابو طارق

* وَالْفَجْرِ (1) وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ (2)*


*سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ (5)* 

*  سورة    الفجر    تبتدئ      ((الفجر  ))* 

*وسورة  القدر  تنتهي    (( الفجر  ))*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود يعطيك العافية*

----------


## مهتاب

ماهي السور التي تسمى بالقوافل أوالقلاقل؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

* سورة الناس  ((قُلْ)) أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ* 
* سورة الفلق ((قُلْ)) أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ* 

*  سورة  الصمد ((قُلْ)) هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ* 

* سورة الكافرون ((قُلْ)) يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ* 

*  سورة  الجن ((قُلْ)) أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا*

----------


## مهتاب

ماهي الكلمة التي تكررت في آية واحدة ثمان مرات؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هى كلمة " بيوت " فى الاية رقم " 61 " سورة " النور " ونصها :*
*لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ أَن تَأْكُلُوا مِن بُيُوتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ آبَائِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ إِخْوَانِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخَوَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَعْمَامِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ عَمَّاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخْوَالِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ خَالَاتِكُمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكْتُم مَّفَاتِحَهُ أَوْ صَدِيقِكُمْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَأْكُلُوا جَمِيعاً أَوْ أَشْتَاتاً فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُم بُيُوتاً فَسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَنفُسِكُمْ تَحِيَّةً مِّنْ عِندِ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكَةً طَيِّبَةً كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُون{61}*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ما هي السورة التي سميت بسورة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ؟

_

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن أن تكون سورة الأسراء  ..والله أعلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة خاطئة حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

انها  سورة   

الفجر

----------


## مهتاب

راح أعيد سؤالي ماهي الأية الكاملة التي تكررت في سورة واحدة سبع مرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## احلى ليل

سورة الرحمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لجواب سؤالي هو*
*ما هي السورة التي سميت بسورة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ؟*
*سورة الفجر*



*جواب صحيح يعطيك العافية اخي محمود وعساك على القوة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأضع سؤالك مرة اخرى أختي مهتاب للعودة للنظام*
*ماهي الأية الكاملة التي تكررت في سورة واحدة سبع مرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## احلى ليل

سورة الرحمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أذكري الاية أختي أحلى ليل*
*فإذا كان قصدك ( فبأي الاء ربكما تكذبان) فالأجابة خاطئة*

----------


## مهتاب

الأجابة الصحيحة   الأية((فاأتقوا الله وأطيعون))في سورة الشعراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي الآية التي  قرأها النبي (ص)*

* لما همت  قريش بقتله وهم على  بابه*

----------


## احلى ليل

(وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون )

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  السورة التي  تقع وسط القرآن  من حيث الترتيب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ممكن سورة الاسراء

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي  ابنتي * 

*لماذا   لاتضعي  سؤال* 



*سؤالي* 


*ما هي  السورتان اللتان ذكرتا اسم يوسف  ::ع::*

* غير سورة  يوسف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الانعام ..غافر


عفوا اخي الكريم هذا سؤالي ...
ماهي السورة التي من قرأها كل ليلة أو يوم كان من زوار النبي محمد ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 

*انها  سورة  الحجرات* 

*السؤال*

*ما هي السورة التي قيل انها كانت في التوراة مكتوبة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن مريم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ننتظر التصحيح أخي محمود سعد*
*مع إني أعتقد ان الجواب يكون سورة يوسف*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  انها  سورة  يوسف   عليه السلام* 



*ما هي السورة التي تحدثت عن  غزوة  بدر*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الانفال ..

ماهي السورة التي لها عدة اسماء ومنهم اسم الفاضحة ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سورة التوبة_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من هي : مالسابقات سراع الطير في مهل لا يشتكين ولو الجمتها فاسا ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عذرا على الخطأ* 
*من المفروض إن هذا السؤال في موضوع أسئلة تخص الحيوانات*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال تعالى ((أفامن أهل القرية أن يأتيهم بأسنا بياتًا و هم نائمون ))*
*ماذا تعني كلمة بأسنا في هذه الاية ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أى: ليلا يأتيهم العذاب وهم غافلون عنه...* 
*الله اعلم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحةعزيزتي يعطيك القوةوالعافية*
* وبأسنا تعني عذابنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سورة تسمى بسنام القران ؟_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة البقرة ..

من هي عروس القران ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سورة الرحمن_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يعطيج العافية اختي عيون 

ماهي السورة التي تقرأفي الوتيرة بعد صلاة العشاء ؟

----------


## غروب 2006

يقراء في الركعة الاولى بعد الحمد سورة
            الواقعة
     وفي الثانية بعد الحمد سورة التوحيد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

نعم الاجابة صح مشكورة اختي ..

----------


## مهتاب

ماهي السورة التي تسمى ب((الحواريين))؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

سورة الصف ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ماهي سورة التوديع ؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سورة النصر_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي السورة التي ورد لفظ الجلالة { الله } في كل آية من آياتها ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

سورة المجادلة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما هي السورة التي تسمى بسورة بني اسرائيل؟

----------


## مهتاب

سورة الأسراء

----------


## مهتاب

الغافر أسم لأي سورة في القرآن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتش صحيحة 

غافر تسمى بسورة المؤمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في من نزلت هذه الآية :(  إلا من اكره و قلبه مطمئن بالإيمان )؟

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن عمار بن ياسر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا اجابة صحيحة اخت مهتاب 

بماذا تعرف هذه الآية : ( يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما انزل اليك من ربك وان لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالتك ) ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*هذه الآية نزلت بالامام علي عليه السلام*  
*وهذا شرح بسيط للتفسير ومن يريد المزيد*  
*يذهب الى (( تفسير الميزان ))* 

*و هذا يؤيد ما وردت به النصوص من طرق الفريقين أن الآية نزلت في أمر ولاية علي (عليه السلام)، و أن الله أمر بتبليغها و كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) يخاف أن يتهموه في ابن عمه، و يؤخر تبليغها وقتا إلى وقت حتى نزلت الآية فبلغها بغدير خم، و قال فيه: من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه.*
*و كون ولاية أمر الأمة مما لا غنى للدين عنه ظاهر لا ستر عليه، و كيف يسوغ لمتوهم أن يتوهم أن الدين الذي يقرر بسعته لعامة البشر في عامة الأعصار و الأقطار جميع ما يتعلق بالمعارف الأصلية، و الأصول الخلقية، و الأحكام الفرعية العامة لجميع حركات الإنسان و سكناته، فرادى و مجتمعين على خلاف جميع القوانين العامة لا يحتاج إلى حافظ يحفظه حق الحفظ؟ أو أن الأمة الإسلامية و المجتمع الديني مستثنى من بين جميع المجتمعات الإنسانية مستغنية عن وال يتولى أمرها و مدبر يدبرها و مجر يجريها؟ و بأي عذر يمكن أن يعتذر إلى الباحث عن سيرة النبي الاجتماعية؟ حيث يرى أنه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) كان إذا خرج إلى غزوة خلف مكانه رجلا يدير رحى المجتمع،: و قد خلف عليا مكانه على المدينة عند مسيره إلى تبوك فقال: يا رسول الله أ تخلفني على النساء و الصبيان؟ فقال (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم): أ ما ترضى أن تكون مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى إلا أنه لا نبي بعدي؟ و كان (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) ينصب الولاة الحكام في ما بيد المسلمين من البلاد كمكة و الطائف و اليمن و غيرها، و يؤمر رجالا على السرايا و الجيوش التي يبعثها إلى الأطراف، و أي فرق بين زمان حياته و ما بعد مماته دون أن الحاجة إلى ذلك بعد غيبته بالموت أشد، و الضرورة إليه أمس ثم أمس.*
*قوله تعالى: «يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك» خاطبه (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) بالرسالة لكونها أنسب الصفات إلى ما تتضمنه الآية من الأمر بالتبليغ لحكم الله النازل فهو كالبرهان على وجوب التبليغ الذي تظهره الآية و تقرعه سمع رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) فإن الرسول لا شأن له إلا تبليغ ما حمل من الرسالة فتحمل الرسالة يفرض عليه القيام بالتبليغ.* 

*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة نموذجية ايها الوالد العزيز 
تسمى الآية بآية التبليغ 100%

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * 

*ابنتي  العزيزة * 

*(عفاف الهدى )*

*اشكرك  على  تعقيبك   على  الجواب * 


*سؤالي* 


*ماهي السورة  التي  من قرأها فكأنما قرأ صحف ابراهيم وموسى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن المعوذتين و الله اعلم ..
 ننتظر الاجابة اخي الكريم ...

----------


## غروب 2006

هل هي سورة الاعلى

                             صحح لنا عمو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر التصحيح أخي محمود

----------


## وفائي لعلي

السلام عليكم 

سورة يوسف

----------


## ابو طارق

*غروب  2006* 

* صح  100%* 

*انها سورة الأعلى * 


*ماهي السورة* 

*التي تتعرض لهجوم نبوخذ نصر على بني اسرائيل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن سورة البقرة ...

----------


## ابو طارق

ركزي  اكثر(ابنتي)  وزيد البحث

----------


## ابو طارق

انها  سورة   الاسراء

----------


## مهتاب

ماهي السورة التي وردت فيها جميع النعم الالهية في الجنة ماعدا
حور العين وذلك احتراما واكراما للسيدة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي السورة التي وردت فيها جميع النعم الالهية في الجنة ماعدا
حور العين وذلك احتراما واكراما للسيدة الزهراء عليها السلام

((انها  سورة  النحل ))



ما هي آخر سورة نزلت في القرآن الكريم

----------


## مهتاب

سورة النصر

----------


## ابو طارق

احسنت 

 ابني  مهتاب  

الجواب  صح 100% 


السؤال  التالي  

ما هي السورة  الثانية التي  نزلت على  النبي  (ص)  بعد سورة النصر

----------


## ابو طارق

وينكم  يا شاطرين 

نحن في شهر رمضان المبارك   

انتظر  منكم   اجوبة

----------


## مهتاب

يمكن ان تكون سورة المائدة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

يمكن سورة القدر .

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  السورة  التي تحتوي  على سجدتين *

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة الحج

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب   صح * 

*اشكرك   ابنتي* 


*السؤال  التالي* 


*ما هي السورة التي  تكررت فيها  لفظة*

*((قل ))*

*اربعين  مرة*

----------


## شوق الربيع

ســــــــــورة الــــتـــــــوحــــــيــــــد

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  الجواب  غلط  100%* 

*اولا  لان  سورة التوحيد  كلها  ليست  40  كلمة* 


*ثانيا   لايوجد  بسورة التوحيد سوى كلمة  (قل) مرة واحدة*


*ثالثا    حاول مرة  اخرى  وستجد الجواب* 


*رابعا     اشكرك  على  مرورك   ومحاولتك* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شوق الربيع

اووكي  الحين اعرف حاووول 



سورة الانــــعـــــام

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  بعد البحث  الجواب  صح  100%* 

*اهنئك ابنتي  ((شوق الربيع )) على مجهودك* 

*سورة  الانعام* 


*مع  الشكر  للمرور  والحل* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  السورة  التي  بدأت * 

*ب  ((المر ))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الرعد..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ما هي السور التي تسمى أخت الطويلتين ؟

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة الاعراف

----------


## ابو طارق

نعم الجواب   صحيح  100% 

(الأعراف )

وهي  اخت  الطولتين  

(البقرة )  و (آل  عمران ) 

تشكري  ابنتي    (شوق الربيع)

----------


## ابو طارق

ماهي  السورة التي  بدأت  ب 

حرف  ((ن))

----------


## شوق الربيع

ســورة الــقــلــــم

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صحيح 100%

تشكري  ابنتي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما  هي  السورة  التي  بدأت باسم  ثمرتين*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سورة التين
(وتين والزيتون)

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صح  100% 


التين والزيتون  وطور سينين  وهذا البلد  الأمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  السورتان  اللتان ذكرتا  اسم * 

*اسم  النبي  يوسف  عليه السلام* 


*غير  سورة  ((يوسف))*

----------


## صالح 48

سورة الأنعام : الآية 84
سورة غافر : الآية 34

----------


## صالح 48

السؤال: ما هي الآية التي تكررت في القرآن أكثر من 10 مرات؟

----------


## ابو طارق

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وضح  اكثر 


يوجد آية  واحدة  تكررت في  سورة الرحمن 

فباي الاء ربكما تكذبان 

انا شخصيا  بحثت كثيرا  وللاسف  لم اتوفق 

في وجود  آية  تكررت  اكثر من عشر  مرات

----------


## صالح 48

ههههههه
نعم انا اقصد هذه الآية فقد وردت 31مرة
و الـ31 أكثر من الـ10

----------


## ابو طارق

*اوكي   يا بطل  اشكرك على التوضيح* 


*سؤالي* 


*ماهي الآية  التي  ذكرت فيها كلمة*

*اتقوا*

*3  مرات*

----------


## صالح 48

سورة المائدة،الآية:93
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{ليس على الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا إذا ما إتقوا و آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات
ثم إتقوا و آمنواثم إتقوا و أحسنوا و الله يحب المحسنين}

السؤال:
ما هي السورة التى نزلت بعد إقرأ (العلق)
يعني ما هي السورة الثانية في القرآن من 
حيث النزول

و السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة المدثر يمكن..*

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة  المزمل 


يلا  ابني   صحح

ناطرين

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم
الأخوة (محمود سعد) و (شذى الزهراء) 
كلاكما أجبتما صح  تقريبا 
فقد وقع الخلاف بين العلماء في السورة النازلة بعد العلق 
البعض قال انهما نزلتا معا و يقول صاحب تفسير الميزان انه محض إحتمال لا دليل عليه 
و يقول البعض ان أول سبع آيات من المدثر نزلت بعد العلق 
و يقول البعض الآخر (و هو المشهور) أن المزمل هي التى نزلت بعد العلق
أحسنتم

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي  السورة التي  سميت بسورة ((النعم )) لكثرتها*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة النحل 

{ نعمة الايمان أهم نعمة من نعم الله}


سورة الضحى 

{ وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث }

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنت  ابنتي* 

*شوق الربيع*

*الجواب  صح * 

*اشكرك  على الجواب  وعلى  التعقيب* 


*السؤال  التالي   هو* 


*ما هي  اخر  سورة نزلت في مكة المكرمة على قلب*

* الرسول  صلى الله عليه وآله*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة المطففين

----------


## ابو طارق

*احسنتي   ابنتي   الجواب  صحيح* 




*ما  السورتان*

*التان  تنتهيان  بنفس  الآية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الواقعة والحاقة تنتهيان ( فسبح بأسم ربك العظيم )
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح* 



*السؤال* 

*ما هي السورة التي ذكرت  فيها  آيات  المواريث*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة النساء 
قال تعالى:
*(( لِّلرِّجَالِ نَصيِبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاء نَصِيبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيباً مَّفْرُوضاً {7}))*

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صحيح  

*سورة  النساء  صح* 


*اين  سؤالك ابنتي*

----------


## شوق الربيع

*ماهي السورة المنجية من عذاب القبر؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

السورة  المنجية  من عذاب  القبر 

هي   سورة  الملك 


السؤال 


ماهي السورة التي ذكرت  عن وجود  الأرضين السبع

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السورة التي ذكرت عن وجود الأرضين السبع هي سورة الجاثية

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  الجواب  غلط * 

*ابحث  اكثر * 

*المطوب  ذكر  كلمة  تبين  او تعني * 

*الارضين  السبع*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة ال عمران


صح؟؟

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة الطلاق (الاية الاخيرة 12)

((الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الارض مثلهن يتنزل الامر بينهن لتعلموا ان الله على كل شيء قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شيء علما))

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم الجواب  صحيح  100% * 


*سورة الطلاق* 

*تشكري  ابنتي  كادي* 


*السؤال* 


*ما هي السور  التي  بدأت  باسماء اوقات اليوم*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة الفجر

----------


## ابو طارق

*ارجعي ابنتي للسؤال* 

*طلبت  السور  وليس  السورة* 

*يعني  كل  السور*

----------


## شوق الربيع

سورة الفجر

سورة الليل 

سورة الضحى 

سورة العصر

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  جواب   صحيح* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*كادي * 

*انا  اريد ان استريح  شوي* 

*انتم    اسئلواااا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في اي سورة ذكرت قصة اول مرة نزل فيها الوحي ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*حسب  اعتقادي * 

*هي   سورة  * 

*النجم* 

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة العلق

----------


## صالح 48

في اي سورة وردت آيات النجوى

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي   اربع  سور * 

*انما  من المعروف  هي  سورة* 

*المجادلة * 

*ارجوا ان اكون  وفقت في الجواب*

----------


## صالح 48

انا تعمدت ان يكون السوال مبهم

لكن الجواب صحيح

اتكلم عن آية النجوى
و هي(يا ايها الذين آمنوا إذا ناجيتم الرسول فقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقة)

و المناجاة هنا معناها السوال
فأحجم الجميع عن سوال النبي (ص) طمعا
 إلا امير المؤمنين (ع)
فانزل الله بعد ذلك
(أأشفقتم ان تقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقات)
فنسخ الله الحكم 
و هذا الحكم لم يعمل به احد إلا امير المؤمنين (ع)
و من أراد التوسعة فليراجع التفاسير

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر اسئلتك * 

*ابني* 

*مخزونك  كبير * 

*تقبل  تحياتي*

----------


## صالح 48

تشكر ابي الفاضل على هذا الوسام الذي افتخر به 
ما هي أخر سورة نزلت في القرآن الكريم

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة النصر

----------


## صالح 48

لن اجيب بصح او خطاء 
منتظر لإجابات أخرى

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي  سورة  النصر* 

*وجواب  العزيزة  ك1دي   صح* 

*نرجوا التصحيح* 

*بكل مودة  ابني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*واني مع اختي كادي والاخ محمود*
*سورة النصر ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وينك  يا ابني * 


*صحح   واسئل  سؤال  او  سوف  نتابع* 

*ونعتبر  الجواب  صح  اذا لم يكن عندك اعتراض* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صالح 48

لنقل انه صحيح
لكن هناك بعض الآراء  تعتبر انه آخر سورة نزلت هي  المعارج
أحببت لفت الإنتباه فقط

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما  السور* 

*التي  بدأت بتسبح الله تعالى *

----------


## شوق الربيع

بتسبيح الله تعالى هي:

 الحديد _ الحشر _ الصف _ الجمعة _ التغابن _ الأعلى

----------


## كـــ1دي

*الإسراء (سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام الى المسجد الاقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من اياتنا إنه هو السميع البصير)*
*الحديد (سبح لله مافي السماوات والارض وهو العزيز الحكيم)*
*‏الحشر‏ (سبح لله مافي السماوات ومافي الارض وهو العزيز الحكيم)*
*الصف‏ (سبح لله مافي السماوات ومافي الارض وهو العزيز الحكيم)*
*الجمعة‏ (يسبح لله مافي السماوات ومافي الارض الملك القدوس العزيز الحكيم)*
*التغابن‏ (يسبح لله مافي السماوات ومافي الارض له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير)*
*الأعلى‏‏ (سبح اسم ربك الأعلى)‏*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  ابنتي  ك1دي   صحيح* 

*ابنتي  شوق الربيع   ((ناقص  سورة  وهي الاسراء ))*

*تشكروا  على المشاركة* 

*ما هي السور التي  بدأت   ب  **إِنا***

----------


## صالح 48

5 سور
الفتح/نوح/الجن/القدر/الكوثر

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا* 

*انا ارسلنا نوحا الى قومه ان انذر قومك من قبل ان ياتيهم عذاب اليم* 

*انا انزلناه في ليلة القدر* 

*انا اعطيناك الكوثر* 

*سورة  الجن  غلط   يوجد فيها  أنا   انما  ليست  اول الآية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي آياتها  بدأت واختتمت بخطاب للمؤمنين*  
*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا*

----------


## عاملي

*اعتقد  صورة  الممتحنة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الممتحنه.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ابنائي الاعزاء * 

*عاملي = صح 100%*

*شذى الزهراء  صح مكرر* 

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*السؤال التالي* 



*ما هي السورة  التي  انتهت  باسم نبيين؟؟*

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة الاعلى
(صحف ابراهيم وموسى)

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

* ك1دي* 

*ريحوني من الاسئلة  شوي*

----------


## شوق الربيع

ماهي السورة التي تسمى الجامعة؟

----------


## كـــ1دي

سورة الشعراء

----------


## كـــ1دي

ماهي السورة التي ذكر فيها الخبز؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

> ماهي السورة التي تسمى الجامعة؟




*جواب السؤال  الاول* 


*السورة التي تسمى الجامعة هي  الشعراء ولها اسم  ثاني  هو*

* ((طسم   المأتين ))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة يوسف ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي سمعها النجاشي ملك الحبشة وفاضت لها دموعه ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ثم قال النجاشي يا جعفر هل تحفظ مما أنزل الله على نبيك شيئا قال نعم فقرء عليه سورة مريم عليها السلام فلما بلغ قوله*  
*وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا فكلي واشربي وقري عينا .* 
* فلما سمع النجاشي بهذا بكى بكاء شديدا وقال : هذا والله هو الحق*  

*سورة مريم عليها السلام* 
*المصدر تفسير الصافي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

ما هي السورة التي تُعرف بمشيبة الرسول(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي قال عنها النبي  صلى الله عليه وآله* 


*بأنها سنام القرآن*

----------


## كـــ1دي

> *ما هي السورة التي قال عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وآله* 
> 
> 
> 
> *بأنها سنام القرآن*



 
سورة البقرة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ما هي السورة التي تُعرف بمشيبة الرسول(صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)؟؟



*سورة هـود..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

استاذي العزيز ابوطارق اجابتك واافيه وكافيه وصحيحه
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي ذكرت فيها البعوضة ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

سورة  البقرة  الآية (26)


*ان الله لا يستحيي ان يضرب مثلا ما بعوضة فما فوقها فاما الذين امنوا فيعلمون انه الحق من ربهم واما الذين كفروا فيقولون ماذا اراد الله بهذا مثلا يضل به كثيرا ويهدي به كثيرا وما يضل به الا الفاسقين* 



*السؤال*

*ما السور  التي  لا يجوز قرأتها في  الصلاة*

----------


## صالح 48

لا يجوز قراءة السور التى تحوي على سجود واجب و هي 4 سور
معروفة بسور العزائم
النجم/ السجدة /فصلت/ العلق

----------


## ابو طارق

*صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  ابني >>  الاسلام الحقيقي* 


*السؤال* 


*فكيف كان عذابي ونذر* 

*تكررت  ((4)) مرات   في اي  سورة*

----------


## شوق الربيع

ســورة الـــقـــمـــر

----------


## صالح 48

ما هي السورة التي تعرف بإسم "النساء الصغرى"

----------


## كـــ1دي

> ما هي السورة التي تعرف بإسم "النساء الصغرى"



 
الطلاق

ماهي السورة التي بدأت بـلفظ (سورة)؟؟

----------


## صالح 48

الجواب سورة النور
السؤال:
ما هما السورتان اللتان تنتهيان بنفس الآية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحاقه آية 52
**
**سورة الواقعه آية 96* 
*فسبح باسم ربك العظيم ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة المعروفه بسورة القتال ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي  سورة * 

*محمد   (ص)*

----------


## dodo28

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد 


عندي سؤال وارجو من يعرف الجواب الصحيح افادتي اليوم ضروري لاني بصراحة لااعرف اجابته 

وسؤالي هو : 


عالم من علماء الشيعةالبارزين استظهر القرآن وألم بعلم النحو وهو في العاشرة من عمره رغب في دراسة الطب فعكف على قراءة الكتب الطبية وبرز في هذا العلم في مدة قصيرة، وهذا ما أكده بقوله" وعلم الطب ليس من العلوم الصعبة، فلا جرم أني برزت في أقل مدة" وكان عمره في ذلك الوقت ستة عشر سنة،عرف بألقاب كثيرة أشهرها الشيخ الرئيس، وكان إذا تحير في مسألةولم يجد لها حلاً تردد إلى المسجد فكان يقول " ترددت إلى المسجد وصليت وابتهلت إلىمبدع الكل حتى فتح لي المغلق وتيسر المعسر، فمن هو هذا العالم الجليل وفي أي عام تمت ولادته؟

----------


## ابو طارق

ابن سينا
*هو أبو علي الحسين بن عبد الله بن الحسن بن علي بن سينا، اشتهر بالطب والفلسفة، ولد في قرية "أفشنة الفارسية" سنة 370 هجرية وتوفي في همذان شنة 427 هجرية.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة الخاليه من حرف الميم؟*

----------


## النور الالهي

السوره التي تخلو من حرف الميم؟


              سورة الكوثر

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما السورتان  اللتان ذكرتا  اسم* 

*النبي  يوسف عليه السلام * 

*غير  سورة  يوسف*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام..*
*سورة غافر..*
*وذكر اسمه 24 مرة في سورة يوسف*
*ومرة في الانعام واخرى في غافر*
*يصبح عدد ذكر اسمه 26مرة..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما السوره التي قيل انها من التوارة مكتوبة؟*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ما السوره التي قيل انها من التوارة مكتوبة؟* 

 *سورة الملك*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سورة الانعام..*
> 
> *سورة غافر..*
> *وذكر اسمه 24 مرة في سورة يوسف*
> *ومرة في الانعام واخرى في غافر*
> 
> *يصبح عدد ذكر اسمه 26مرة..*



 
*الجواب  صحيح 100%*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* فيمن نزلت هذه الآية (( سأل سائل بعذاب واقع ))؟واي سورة؟
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> * فيمن نزلت هذه الآية (( سأل سائل بعذاب واقع ))؟واي سورة؟*



 

* جابر  بن النضر بن الحارث بن كلدة العبدري .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما  السورتان  اللتان بدأتا (ب)  كلمة* 

*((ويل))*

----------


## احلى ليل

سورة المطففين وسورة الهمزة
(( ويلٌ للمطفيين)) ((ويلٌ لكل همزة لمزة))

ألف شكر لكم على المسابقة
موفقين

----------


## ابو طارق

> سورة المطففين وسورة الهمزة
> (( ويلٌ للمطفيين)) ((ويلٌ لكل همزة لمزة))
> 
> ألف شكر لكم على المسابقة
> موفقين



 

*الجواب  صحيح  100%*


*وتستأهلي  تقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يقال هما احدى هالشخصين* 
*الحارث بن النعمان الفهري او الذي ذكرته*
*اجابه صحيحه ابو طارق* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اسم المسابقة*  
*ما هي السورة*  
*خلينا بنفس الروح*  

*السؤال*  

*ما هي (( السور)) التي*  
*بدأت :: بتسبيح الله تعالى*  

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سورة الحديد ..الأعلى..التغابن..الصف..الجمعه..الحشر

----------


## ام الشيخ

سورة بدأت بالحمد لله غير سورة الفاتحه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روي عن النبي محمد ( ص ) أنه قال : ( اطلبوا اسم الله الأعظم في هذه السور الثلاث ) ما هي ؟
**
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البقرة*** وآل عمران*** وطه*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحه عمووو*
*الله يعطيك العاافيه*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي  أطلق عليها سورة الاحتجاج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ممكن سورة التوبة ( انتظر التصحيح عمووو)*
*تحيااااااااتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البقرة****   الاسراء ****    الأنعام* 


*ختاري  واحدة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانعام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذكر /ي سورة لا يوجد بها حرف الكاف؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سورة الفلق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحه خيتووووو*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما السورتان  اللتان بدأتا بتحذير الناس من قرب الساعة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الحج قال تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ )*
*سورة القمر قال تعالى (اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ)*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سورة الحج قال تعالى (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ )*
> 
> 
> *سورة القمر قال تعالى (اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ)*



 
*جواب  صحيح * 

*وايضا  يوجد آية  فيها  تصريح  اوسع وهي* 

*الانبياء * 

*اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي قال عنها   الله  سبحانه وتعالى * 

*للرسول صلى الله عليه وآله* 


*اقرأها  كما  أنزلت  فانها  نسبتي ونعتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ســـــــــــورة التــوحيــد ..( الأخــلاص)..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي قال عنها أمير المؤمنين عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام إنها آية فينا وآية في بني أمية؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي السورة التي قال عنها أمير المؤمنين عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام إنها آية فينا وآية في بني أمية؟*



 

*سورة * 

*((الفاتحة))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي  من قرأها فكانما قرأ  سورة البقرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الزلزلة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي تسمى بأحسن القصص؟*

----------


## looovely

> *ماهي السورة التي تسمى بأحسن القصص؟*



*يمكن سورة يوسف>>لستُ متأكده من صحة الأجابة*

----------


## looovely

* ما السورة المسماهـ بـ سنام القرآن؟..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *يمكن سورة يوسف>>لستُ متأكده من صحة الأجابة*



 

*بالاذن من ابنتي * 

*شذى* 

*الجواب  صحيح   سورة  يوسف (ع)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة   البقرة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي تتعرض الى نبوخد نصر  على بني اسرائيل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*والاجابه صحيه هي سورة يوسف* 
*الله يعطيكما الف عاافيه*
*سؤال عمي* 
*اجابته ســورة الاسـراء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة* *التي نزل بها الوحي مرتين؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *والاجابه صحيه هي سورة يوسف* 
> 
> *الله يعطيكما الف عاافيه*
> *سؤال عمي* 
> 
> *اجابته ســورة الاسـراء*



 

*ايضا  ابنتي  جوابك  صحيح  100%*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي السورة* *التي نزل بها الوحي مرتين؟*



 
*سورة  الفاتحة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي من قرأها  فكانما قرأ صحف ابراهيم وموسى  (ع)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ســــورة الاعـلى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ماهي السورة التي تكررت فيها آية " فبأي آلاءِ ربكما تكذبان "؟*

----------


## looovely

* سورة الرحمن*
* راجعة بالسؤال..*

----------


## looovely

* في آي من السور تتواجد فيها آية السخرة؟؟*
* ولاحبذا مع ذكر الآيات>>الأخت طماعة* 
*بالــتــوووووفــيــق*

----------


## شموع حور

> *في آي من السور تتواجد فيها آية السخرة؟؟*
> 
> *ولاحبذا مع ذكر الآيات>>الأخت طماعة* 
> 
> *بالــتــوووووفــيــق*



_ أية__السخرة في سورة الأعراف من الآية 54 حتى آية 56_

----------


## شموع حور

_ ( يأيها الذين أمنوا إذا جاءكم فاسق بنبأ ......) في أي سورة؟_

----------


## ابو طارق

*لنعود  للمسابقة الاساسية  وهي * 

*ما هي السورة* 

*اما البحث عن الآيات  يوجد مسابقة  اسمها* 

*مسابقة جديدة   :: بقلم    شذى الزهراء* 

*تختص  بالآيات* 


*سؤالي  هو* 

*ما هي السورة التي تحدثت عن غزوة بدر الكبرى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الانفال ..*
*بعد التصحيح ان شاء الله اوضع سؤال*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *سورة الانفال ..*
> *بعد التصحيح ان شاء الله اوضع سؤال*



 

*الجواب  صحيح* 


*تم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي تعدل قراءتها نصف القرآن؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ماهي السورة التي تعدل قراءتها نصف القرآن؟*



 

*((الكافرون ))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي السورة التي تعدل قراءتها ثلث القرآن؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة الاخلاص*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي مثلت قراءتها بحب أمير المؤمنين عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام؟
**
*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سورة النبأ
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> سورة النبأ
> ارجو التصحيح



 
*خطأ  ابنتي   ليست  سورة النبأ* 


*بل سورة الاخلاص*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي انتهت  بذكر وقت من اوقات الصلاة*

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم والدي العزيز
سورة القدر

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

> *ما هي السورة التي انتهت  بذكر وقت من اوقات الصلاة*



السلام عليكم 
(مسابقه جديده في القرآن الكريم) وينها ؟ 

إجابتي تقول هي سورة الطور انشاء الله

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم والدي العزيز
> 
> سورة القدر



 
*الجواب الصحيح  هو* 


*سورة القدر  :: تنتهي  هكذا* 

*سلام هي حتى مطلع  الفجر*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هي السورة التي تكررت فيها آية* 

*فكيف كان عذابي ونذر* 

*وكم  مرة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة القمـر تكررت 4 مرات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي تحمل هجوماً شديداً بالإسم على أحد أعداء الإسلام؟*

----------


## ام الشيخ

سورة المسد

----------


## ام الشيخ

سورة ورد فيها ذكراطول كلمه في القرآن(فأسقينكموه)

----------


## ابو طارق

*وارسلنا الرياح لواقح فانزلنا من السماء ماء فاسقيناكموه وما انتم له بخازنين* 

*سورة الحجر  الآية ((22))*

*ابنتي الكلمة* 

* فاسقيناكموه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما السورتان اللتان أطلق عليهما اسم* 

*((الزهراوان))*

----------


## 7mammah

> *ما السورتان اللتان أطلق عليهما اسم* 
> 
> 
> *((الزهراوان))*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هما سورتي البقرة  وآل عمران*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *وارسلنا الرياح لواقح فانزلنا من السماء ماء فاسقيناكموه وما انتم له بخازنين* 
> 
> *سورة الحجر الآية ((22))* 
> *ابنتي الكلمة*  
> *فاسقيناكموه*



 ألف ألف شكروالدي للتصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *هما سورتي البقرة وآل عمران*



 

*جواب  صحيح 100%* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*أنين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هما السورتان اللتان بدأتا  ب* 

*((والسماء ))*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *ما هما السورتان اللتان بدأتا ب* 
> 
> 
> *((والسماء ))*



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سورة الطارق .
وسورة البروج ..

يعطيك العافية والدنا العزيز ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماهي الصورة التي ذكرت فيها البسملة مرتان ..؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سورة النمل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* كلمة تقسم المصحف الشريف إلى جزئين متساويين ؟ ماهي وفي أي سورة ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فابعثوا أحدكم بوركم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم برزق منه وليتلطف ولا يشعرن بكم أحداً )
*
*سورة الكهف ايه 19*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي أنزلها الله وفيها آياته وفرضها على الناس لعلهم يتذكرون؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سورة الكهف آية 19 وبالتحديد حرف اللام الثاني في كلمة وليتلطف (فابعثوا أحدكم بوركم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم برزق منه وليتلطف ولا يشعرن بكم أحداً 
بس مادري صح اولاااا

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي  سورة النور* 

*سُورَةٌ أَنزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما السور  التي  بدأت ب ((ألم))*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة البقره , آل عمران , لقمان , العنكبوت, الروم , السجده .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي نزلت في يهود بني النضير؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سوره الحشر
س/ماهي السوره التي يطلق عليها قلب القران؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سورة   ((يس))*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ماهي السور التي بدأت* 

*بأسماء  اوقات اليوم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ماهي السور التي بدأت* 
> 
> 
> *بأسماء اوقات اليوم*



*سورة الفلق.. سورة الفجر .. سورة الضحى ..سورة العصر ..سورة الليل ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماهي السورة التي تتضمن أكبر عدد من القسم القرآني؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشمس*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما السور التي  لا يجوز قرأتها في الصلاة*

----------


## نورس الشرق

من قرأ إحدى سور العزائم في الفريضة وجب عليه السجود للتلاوة فإن سجد أعاد صلاته على الأحوط

----------

